# looking for hunting lease near Valdosta GA



## DrCarter (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey, I am looking for a hunting lease for 2012 hunting season that is within an hour of Valdosta, GA. Mainly deer and turkey hunting. Please PM me or give me a call 229-300-5705. Any information or leads would be appreciated!!


----------



## dusty (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr call me late--- today ---may be able to help you
229-563-2803


----------



## RReynolds74 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr. Carter, I would like to join your club if you are looking for members.  I'm in the Valdosta as well.  Just send me a PM.  Thanks


----------



## dusty (Dec 21, 2011)

Doc is a member of our club for the 2012 year---call me late--- today ---may be able to help you
229-563-2803


----------

